# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Эстрадные миниатюры!

## megamen

Решил создать такую тему. Т.к. не нашел подобного здесь. Многие эстрадные миниатюры называют сценками или мини-спектакалями, но это наверное чуть-чуть не то. Эстрадную миниатюру с одной можно назвать мини-спектаклем т.к. ей свойственны основные компоненты присущие композиции спектакля (экспозиция, завязка, кульминация и.т.д.) но она значительно меньше по продолжительности, сценкой миниатюру тоже назвать нельзя т.к. в сценке может нарушаться принцип "единства времени и действия, может происходить подмена конфликта заявленного в завяке, в миниатюре все это нарушает целостный художественный образ. 
Первая моя миниатюра, которой я хочу поделиться называется "Девочка-боксер", ей в свое время активно интересовались Святослав Ещенко и редактор "Кривого зеркала"

*Девочка-боксер*

На сцене, разделенной ширмой, беседуют по телефону Мальчик и Хозяин девочки.

Мальчик. Алло! Здравствуйте! Я по объявлению. Вы писали, что ваша девочка-боксер ищет друга с хорошей родословной.
Хозяин девочки. Да, да! А у вас родословная действительно хорошая?
Мальчик. Очень! Сам я, правда, не боксер, но папа до сих пор в соревнованиях участвует.
Хозяин девочки. Извините, лично вы нас мало интересуете, нам главное родословная. А мама у вас кто?
Мальчик. Мама дворничиха.
Хозяин девочки. Вы хотите сказать — дворняга? Знаете, наверное, вы нам не подойдете.
Мальчик. Да нет! Это она в молодости была, как вы говорите, дворнягой. Потом ее карьера стремительно в рост пошла. Сейчас она на заслуженном отдыхе, ей даже медаль недавно дали. Скажите, а ваша девочка красивая?
Хозяин девочки. Обыкновенная. Соответствует всем принятым стандартам.
Мальчик. Это что — девяносто-шестьдесят-девяносто? Очень хорошо! А она блондинка или брюнетка?
Хозяин девочки. Да вы что! Где вы видели боксеров блондинок? Рыжая она, с подпалинами. И вообще, вы же не невесту выбираете. Какая вам разница? Пришли, сделали свое дело, получили деньги и ушли. 
Мальчик. Вы что, за это мне еще и деньги заплатите? 
Хозяин девочки. Не хотите деньгами — возьмите натурой. 
Мальчик. Как — натурой?
Хозяин девочки. Обыкновенно. Дождетесь потомства и заберете.
Мальчик. Нет, я лучше деньги возьму!
Хозяин девочки. Что вы как на «Поле чудес»? Лучше скажите, какой у вас рост.
Мальчик. Метр семьдесят. 
Хозяин девочки. Ого! Крупный мальчик. Прививки от бешенства проставлены?
Мальчик. У кого? 
Хозяин девочки. Ну не у меня же! 
Мальчик. Нет! Но если нужно, проставим.
Хозяин девочки. А уши, я надеюсь, у вас купированы?
Мальчик. Уши?! Нет!
Хозяин девочки. Это плохо! Придется намордник надевать. В последний раз моя девочка так разволновалась, что укусила соседского боксера за ухо. 
Мальчик. Скажите, а вашу девочку случайно не Майк Тайсон зовут? 
Хозяин девочки. Оставьте ваши шуточки! Мою девочку зовут Найда.
Мальчик. Найда? Какое редкое имя.
Хозяин девочки. А у вас какая кличка?
Мальчик. В детстве хроником звали. Болел часто.
Хозяин девочки. Нет! Вы нам точно не подходите. Моей девочке нужен нормальный, здоровый кобель. 
Мальчик. В транспорте меня так и называют.
Хозяин девочки. Когда вы можете к нам прийти?
Мальчик. Завтра после работы.
Хозяин девочки. А нельзя ли пораньше? Дело в том, что моей девочке уже невмоготу. Сейчас она лезет на стены, ночью начнет лаять, а под утро завоет. 
Мальчик. Хорошо! Я зайду сегодня вечером. Но мне хотелось бы с ней познакомиться для начала, вы бы не могли пригласить ее к телефону?
Хозяин девочки. Это невозможно. Во-первых, она обслюнявит всю трубку. 
Мальчик. Это что, она по мне уже слюной исходит?
Хозяин девочки. Да при чем здесь вы? А во-вторых, ее сейчас нет дома.
Мальчик. А где она?
Хозяин девочки. Во дворе за котами гоняется.
Мальчик. Зачем?
Хозяин девочки. Вероятно, это охотничий инстинкт.
Мальчик. Инстинкт?
Хозяин девочки. Ну да! Она же животное.
Мальчик. Я заметил. 
Хозяин девочки. Ой!
Мальчик. Что случилось? Почему вы замолчали?
Хозяин девочки. Похоже, ваша помощь уже не понадобится.
Мальчик. Почему?
Хозяин девочки. Она встретила Тузика.
Мальчик. Какого Тузика?
Хозяин девочки. В соседнем доме в подвале живет, к нам в мусорный контейнер питаться ходит. До свидания.
Мальчик. Подождите! Не кладите трубку, я готов ей все простить. Скажите ей, что у меня есть квартира и работа.

Хозяин девочки кладет трубку.

Эх! А счастье было так близко. Чем больше узнаю людей — тем больше нравятся собаки.

----------

kvezal (31.07.2017), svetato4ka (04.06.2018), Vlad_belgorod (05.11.2016), Неолина (01.02.2017)

----------


## megamen

Эту мою миниатюру, судя по информации в интернете, часто используют на вечерах встреч и выпускных.

*Одноклассники*

Появляется женщина, явно из провинции, к ней навстречу идет стильный мужчина, отнюдь не провинциал.

Гриша. Клава?! 
Клава. Вы кто?
Гриша. Не узнаешь? Гришка я. Ну, помнишь, в школе за одной партой сидели? Я тебя еще за косички дергал, а ты меня книгой по голове била. Какими судьбами? Клава!
Клава. Гришка! Да я из нашей деревни по делам решила в город выехать. Жара. Сумки. Дай, думаю, зайду отдохну, а тут ты. Гришка!
Гриша. Присядем?
Клава. А не выгонят?
Гриша. Не выгонят. Ну, рассказывай! Где ты, как ты?
Клава. Да я все там же, у нас в деревне, завклубом работаю.
Гриша. О! Да мы с тобой в какой-то степени коллеги.
Клава. Ты что, тоже завклубом?
Гриша. Да. Клуб, в котором мы сейчас находимся, принадлежит мне, и я его зав. 
Клава. Хороший клуб, не то что у нас. А молодежь, небось, во время танцев, как у нас, дерется?
Гриша. Это исключено! У нас фейс-контроль и служба охраны. 
Клава. У нас тоже участковый.
Гриша. Что будешь заказывать?
Клава. Пальто зимнее.
Гриша. Не понял...
Клава. Я говорю, пальто зимнее приехала заказывать?
Гриша. Я имею в виду что ты сейчас будешь заказывать.
Клава. Сейчас какую-нибудь блузку летнюю заказала бы.
Гриша. Да нет! Что ты сейчас будешь заказывать поесть? Я заказываю свиную отбивную.
Клава. А! А я думаю, откуда ты узнал, что я в ателье приехала? Так! Тогда я буду чашку кофею и…
Гриша. Клава! Это не меню, это список песен, караоке.
Клава. Но здесь же написано: чашка кофею и цена.
Гриша. Это не цена, это номер песни. Вот меню.
Клава. Так! Ты что, издеваешься? Это опять твое караоке! Снова чашка кофею и номер песни.
Гриша. А это цена.
Клава. Что?! Тогда я ничего не буду!
Гриша. Хорошо! Я сам закажу и сам рассчитаюсь. Лучше расскажи, ты замужем?
Клава. Ага! За Мишкой, ну, помнишь, он со Светкой сидел?
Гриша. Вот не повезло парню!
Клава. Что?
Гриша. Я, говорю, тоже женат. На Свете, с которой твой Мишка сидел.
Клава. Вот повезло дуре!
Гриша. Что? 
Клава. Я говорю, вы всегда друг другу подходили. А где она у тебя работает?
Гриша. У нее своя фирма, кроме этого у нас совместная строительная компания.
Клава. У нас тоже совместная строительная компания: третий год баню строим, а в свободное время он на ферме работает, а я в клубе. А у вас, наверное, уже и дети взрослые?
Гриша. Да! У нас семейный бизнес. Сын нам крышу обеспечивает, попутно лохов разводит.
Клава. Прям как у нас! Наш тоже помогает крышу на бане строить, а попутно кролиководством занимается. Да, хорошо здесь у тебя! Только персонал получше воспитывать нужно.
Гриша. В смысле?
Клава. В том смысле, что полуголая уборщица вытирает пыль прямо перед посетителями. 
Гриша. Это стриптизерша. 
Клава. Ну, это ее проблемы, я бы такую уборщицу давно уволила. У вас здесь, наверное, и самодеятельность выступает.
Гриша. Вообще-то, у нас здесь профессиональные артисты работают.
Клава. Это мы в деревне работаем, а артисты выступают. 
Гриша. Ну не скажи, артисты тоже в поте лица работают, особенно когда у них чес начинается.
Клава. Если бы у меня чес начался, я бы тоже в поте лица работала, чтоб на мазь заработать. 
Гриша. Какую мазь?
Клава. От чеса. 
Гриша. М-да... Довольно про артистов. Лучше вспомни, как я тебе косички к скамейке привязал. Тебя тогда к доске вызвали, ты не вышла и получила двойку.
Клава. Так это был ты? Да меня из-за этой двойки чуть на второй год не оставили! Как хорошо, что я тогда тебе шнурки связала, ты прямо химичке под ноги и упал. 
Гриша. Так это благодаря тебе тогда моего отца в школу вызывали? Я до сих пор на стуле больше часа сидеть не могу. Как ты была Клавка — ржавая булавка, так ей и осталась!
Клава. А ты... а ты Гришка — косолапый мишка!
Гриша. Как ты смеешь меня обзывать! Ты у меня в гостях, я сейчас охрану позову.
Клава. Зови. Вместе с охраной по фейс-контролю получите. 
Гриша. Я попрошу тебя покинуть мое помещение!
Клава. Не смей мне указывать! Указывай своим чесоточным артистам и бессовестной уборщице! 
Гриша. Ты у себя в клубе можешь кричать, а здесь я хозяин. И как только ты мне в 5 классе нравилась?!
Клава. Что?
Гриша. Все! Забыли.
Клава. Гриш, ну не обижайся. Ну, я погорячилась.
Гриша. А я тоже хорош...
Клава. Гриш, ну хочешь, дерни меня за косу.
Гриша. Не могу так просто. Может, ты мне книгой по голове дашь?
Клава. Давай... Не могу. Может, ты меня обзовешь?
Гриша. А как? Как раньше? Клавка — ржавая булавка?
Клава. Что? Ах ты, Гришка — косолапый мишка! (Бьет Гришу.)
Гриша. Ах ты, Клавка — ржавая булавка! (Дергает Клаву за косу и убегает.)

Клава бежит за ним со словами «Гришка, Гришка — косолапый мишка!»

----------

kvezal (31.07.2017), svetato4ka (04.06.2018), Vlad_belgorod (05.11.2016), Неолина (01.02.2017)

----------


## megamen

Миниатюру "Маньяк" можно использовать на Дне призывника или 23 февраля)))

*Маньяк*

Призывная комиссия. В коридоре военкомата длинная очередь, состоящая из будущих защитников Отечества. Очередь продвигается медленно, где-то в хвосте между двумя призывниками Василием и Эдуардом возникает разговор. В а с и л и й — простой русский парень из глубинки, а Э д у а р д — представитель продвинутой молодежи, сын богатых родителей.

Эдуард (обращаясь к Василию). Ну что, братан, как думаешь, заберут тебя в армию?
Василий. Врач сказал: «Здоров, как бык!»
Эдуард. А ты «косить» не пробовал?
Василий. Да каждое лето кошу, надоело уже, поэтому решил: лучше в армию сходить на два года, отдохнуть.
Эдуард. Правильно! Я тоже так думаю! Тебя как зовут?
Василий. Вася.
Эдуард. А меня Эдуард. Слушай, Вася, а ты где работаешь?
Василий. Да в клубе музыку кручу.
Эдуард. Круто! Я тоже в ночном клубе ди-джеем работаю. А предки у тебя кто? В смысле, родители чем занимаются?
Василий. Отец — бригадир.
Эдуард. Бригадир? У моего отца тоже своя бригада. Слушай, а он у тебя под кем ходит?
Василий. Под председателем.
Эдуард. Что-то я не слышал о таком авторитете. Слушай, а у меня брат еще есть.
Василий. И у меня есть, он коров и телок пасет.
Эдуард. Да ты что! У меня братан тоже телок пасет на Тверской. А у тебя как на личном фронте? Чувиха, в смысле, кобыла есть?
Василий. Есть! Только она в последнее время еле ходит.
Эдуард. Почему?
Василий. Да заездил я ее! А недавно еще и хлыстом побил.
Эдуард. Ну ты маньяк! А что тебя родные не отмазали? Наверное, с бабками проблемы.
Василий. Да нет. С бабками у меня никогда проблем не было, они меня любят.
Эдуард. Это хорошо, когда капуста есть, кстати, вы ее где храните?
Василий. В банке.
Эдуард. Правильно, так надежнее, сейчас столько всяких козлов развелось, которые на чужую зелень падки.
Василий. Да, да! Был у нас один такой козел!
Эдуард. Почему был?
Василий. Да мы его с отцом забили.
Эдуард. Как забили?
Василий. Так, забили на мясо.
Эдуард (испуганно). На мясо? Ну и семейка!
Василий. Слушай, эта очередь, похоже, никогда не закончится. А я уже проголодался, может, сходим куда-нибудь?
Эдуард (в истерике). Нет! Не надо! Только не меня! Спасите!

Эдуард убегает. Василий в недоумении остается один в хвосте очереди.

Василий. И как только таких психов в армию берут?

----------

kvezal (31.07.2017), svetato4ka (04.06.2018), Vlad_belgorod (05.11.2016), Неолина (01.02.2017)

----------


## megamen

Эту чуть-чуть хулиганистую миниатюру, даже как-то комментировать неудобно))) 

*Мужские обязанности*

Идет прием у Доктора, входит Пациент.

Пациент. Здравствуйте, Доктор!
Доктор. Здравствуйте! На что жалуетесь?
Пациент. Не я жалуюсь, жена жалуется!
Доктор. Жена? А вы здесь причем?
Пациент. Как бы это сказать? В общем, я в последнее время не могу выполнять свои мужские обязанности.
Доктор. Это почему? Может, у вас травма какая-то была?
Пациент. Да причем здесь травма? Просто не получается.
Доктор. Ах, не получается? Все понятно! Проблема не в том, что вы не можете, а в том, что вы не умеете.
Пациент. Вот как раз уметь-то я умею, но не могу.
Доктор. А может быть, вам просто лень?
Пациент. Чего лень?
Доктор. Лень заниматься вот этими вашими мужскими обязанностями.
Пациент. Конечно, бывает и лень, придешь с работы, устанешь, не до обязанностей. Но вот сейчас я в отпуске и все равно не могу!
Доктор. А раньше у вас таких проблем не было?
Пациент. Да нет! Раньше я от жены еще и к соседке бегал, помогал, она одинокая женщина.
Доктор. Похвально! У меня по соседству пенсионерка одна живет, ей 83 года, так она ко мне раза по три в день приходит, тоже помогаю ей по возможности.
Пациент. Пенсионерка?
Доктор. А что вы так удивляетесь? Старым людям помогать нужно.
Пациент. Я, конечно, не против, но мне больше нравится помогать женщинам помоложе.
Доктор. Помоложе? А жена вас не ревнует?
Пациент. Издеваетесь?!
Доктор. Почему же? Вы молодой мужчина, в полном расцвете сил.
Пациент. Отцвели мои силы и завяли.
Доктор. Ну, что-то мы отклонились от темы. Скажите, вот если у вас у самого не получается, может быть, вам соседа попросить?
Пациент. Что?!
Доктор. Ничего в этом постыдного нет. Вот мне сейчас некогда, я на работе, а дома у меня целая строительная бригада. Жена нарадоваться не может.
Пациент. И вы так спокойно к этому относитесь?
Доктор. А что? Я вам больше скажу: я, как мужчина тоже ничего не могу, я даже не знаю, как инструментом пользоваться. И вообще, у меня его нет!
Пациент. Как нет?
Доктор. Так нет! Поэтому и приходится кого попало за бутылку нанимать.
Пациент. За бутылку?!
Доктор. Бывает, что и две отдашь. В зависимости от качества проделанной работы.
Пациент. А как вы определяете, качественно проделана работа или нет?
Доктор. Как-как... По реакции жены.
Пациент. Вы что же в это время еще и за реакцией жены следите?
Доктор. А как же? А то, бывает, наймешь какого-нибудь алкаша, ему лишь бы быстрее отделаться и домой. В результате я не доволен и жена не удовлетворена.
Пациент. Доктор, да вы больной!
Доктор. Вы так думаете? Вообще-то, не замечал.
Пациент. Доктор, ну с вами все понятно, у вас инструмента вообще нет, но ведь у меня-то он есть, только я им пользоваться не могу.
Доктор. Может быть, вам его поменять?
Пациент. А это возможно?
Доктор. Почему нет?! Сейчас столько магазинов открылось. Были бы деньги, а инструмент вам подберут.
Пациент. А со старым что делать?
Доктор. Выбросьте или подарите кому-нибудь.
Пациент. Как выбросить?
Доктор. Не хотите выбрасывать, оставьте себе на память.
Пациент. Доктор, вы меня не понимаете. Вот сколько сейчас времени?
Доктор. У меня семнадцать тридцать.
Пациент. Вот и у меня семнадцать тридцать.
Доктор. Я рад за вас, ваши часы идут точно.
Пациент. Да у меня уже три месяца как семнадцать тридцать!
Доктор. А, понятно!
Пациент. Наконец-то, дошло до вас?
Доктор. Дошло. Так вам не ко мне надо.
Пациент. А к кому?
Доктор. К часовщику.
Пациент. При чем здесь часовщик? Вот вы когда часы не заводите, они что делают?
Доктор. Встают.
Пациент. А у меня наоборот.
Доктор. Что наоборот? Часы на батарейках?
Пациент. Не могу, не могу вас видеть!
Доктор. Так вам к окулисту нужно.
Пациент. И слышать вас тоже не могу!
Доктор. И к лору зайдите!
Пациент (в истерике). М-м-м-м!
Доктор. На сегодня прием закончен. Ко мне вечером еще сосед зайдет, будет нам с женой пол менять.

Пациент теряет сознание.

----------

kvezal (31.07.2017), svetato4ka (04.06.2018), Vlad_belgorod (05.11.2016), Неолина (01.02.2017), Я Ленка (14.03.2019)

----------


## megamen

Еще одна моя миниатюра)

*Миниатюра «Преступление и наказание»*

Идет прием у психиатра.
Больной.  Здравствуйте,  Порфирий Петрович!
Доктор. Алексей Николаевич, вы хотели сказать.
Больной. Это я! 
Доктор. А это я! Фамилия ваша как?
Больной. Раскольников.
Доктор. Ах, Раскольников! Погодите. Восемнадцать лет, скоро в армию, решил закосить. Да? Ну, признайся честно!
Больной. ПризнаЮсь! Это я! Это я, убил старуху!
Доктор. Ну, хорошо! Фамилия, имя, отчество ваших родителей?
Больной. Отец, Фёдор Михайлович Достоевский.
Доктор. Господи! Род ваших занятий?
Больной. Студент.
Доктор. Студент? Хорошо! Есть ли у вас какое-нибудь хобби? Может быть, каким-то инструментом владеете?
Больной. Владею! Топором!
Доктор. Вы прекратите или нет? Еще один вопрос. Есть ли у вас девушка? Если есть кто она? 
Больной. Есть девушка. А чем она занимается, язык не поворачивается сказать.
Доктор. Понимаю. Зовут ее как?
Больной. Соня Мармеладова.
Доктор. Ну, знаете! Хорошо! Раз вы так хотите! Зачем вы убили старуху?
Больной (воодушевленно). Проверить хотел, тварь ли я дрожащая иль право имею!
 Доктор. Ну, что ты тварь, это я тебе и без убийства скажу. Значит, признаешь, что убил старуху? Хорошо! Лет восемь тебе уже обеспеченно, плюс восемь за племянницу! Итого шестнадцать лет! 
Больной. Шестнадцать лет? Да, я лучше в армию на год схожу! Не убивал я никого! 
Доктор. А где же вы были в пятницу с восьми до одиннадцати?
Больной. На дискотеке!
Доктор. А вот свидетели утверждают, что видели вас в это время около дома убитой. Еще четыре года за дачу ложных показаний! 
Больной. Но товарищ следователь, ой товарищ доктор…
Доктор. Отелло из шестой палаты тебе товарищ! Да я тебя в одну камеру с Чебурашкой и Винни-Пухом посажу, да ты у меня семерым гномам колпаки стирать будешь! Охрана, уведите подозреваемого! Дело закрыто!
Входят санитары и уводят Больного.
Больной. Пустите! Пустите меня, я армию хочу! Мама-а-а!

----------

kvezal (31.07.2017), svetato4ka (04.06.2018), Vlad_belgorod (05.11.2016), Неолина (01.02.2017), Я Ленка (14.03.2019)

----------


## angel18

В прошлом году я была  на фестивале народного творчества. И мне там понравилась такая миниатюра 

https://youtu.be/hBi3TeNEweE

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Большое спасибо за материал, прекрасно что создали такую тему, для нас, работников ДК это палочка выручалочка. С уважением, Владимир.

----------

